# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Utiliser type resultat specifique pour activite XAML

## jowsuket

Bonjour,



```

```

Je me demande si il est possible de faire exatement la mme chose avec une activite faite en XAML...

----------

